# Thinking about creating a homeless services app



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Two separate apps: one for the needy, and one for the good neighbor or Samaritan

These apps will connect each other, for example: one needing a place to crash for the night, and one app holder will respond.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Two separate apps: one for the needy, and one for the good neighbor or Samaritan
> 
> These apps will connect each other, for example: one needing a place to crash for the night, and one app holder will respond.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I just don't see how you can make money.

So for those reasons....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I just don't see how you can make money.
> 
> So for those reasons....
> 
> View attachment 290478


The Good Samaritan network will take donations. Not sure about a minimum requirement yet. This will be like a ministry.

Are you still out, or maybe royalties lure you in?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Beggers, grifters, scammers, and freeloaders will flock. Tough to tell who's legit and who's trying to come up.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

We're assuming both segments have active smart phones to use both apps.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Beggers, grifters, scammers, and freeloaders will flock. Tough to tell who's legit and who's trying to come up.


Yes, there will be a filtering process and parameters in place to sustain universal need.

Crashing for the night, shower, change of clothes, and maybe a meal is for starters.



2Cents said:


> We're assuming both segments have active smart phones to use both apps.


The angency may use both; however, setting up the app to used by a homeless person is more helpful as the camera and location is implemented.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea for sure .
However , the hosts are the ones to loose . Some homeless are in the position because they just can’t do anything about it . But most are there because of poor life choices.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Sounds like a good idea for sure .
> However , the hosts are the ones to loose . Some homeless are in the position because they just can't do anything about it . But most are there because of poor life choices.


Poor life choices are usually a result of something missing in the formative years. Most successful people come from relatively stable homes. But homeless people are made up mostly of the mentally ill.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Two separate apps: one for the needy, and one for the good neighbor or Samaritan
> 
> These apps will connect each other, for example: one needing a place to crash for the night, and one app holder will respond.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 a homeless person needs a place more than a night and I and most people would not want them in out home, perhaps make an app so a church or house of worship can house them. I've heard of local homeless camps and it's mostly people on drugs and other criminals. They don't have a place to live but they have smart phones with service and keep them charged.

In a way I feel bad for those homeless camps because it's almost like it's illegal to be homeless but a lot of the time they cause trouble and are a nuisance to the area. I wish there was a solution.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

2Cents said:


> We're assuming both segments have active smart phones to use both apps.


U know most homeless have iPhones and unlimited data plans.

They get the iPhones from uber drivers that toss forgotten passenger phones from the car


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Two separate apps: one for the needy, and one for the good neighbor or Samaritan
> 
> These apps will connect each other, for example: one needing a place to crash for the night, and one app holder will respond.
> 
> Any thoughts?


All it will take is one rape or murder of the homeless guy to his host to kill this utopia.

Spoiler alert- homeless people are mentally ill


----------

